# First groom



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Rocky had his first groom yesterday, he's so fluffy! They put a bow in his hair and everything it was adorable, he hated it lol. Gonna try and put it back in later.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...he's so cute. But all boy, just from looking at that face. No wonder he hated the bow. lol. He is really fluffy and cuddly, isn't he. My goodness! It really makes me eager for my own. What a cutie! Thanks for sharing the great photos.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

You can tell he's a boy can't you? I'd never really thought about it lol. Are you any closer on deciding?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I do prefer to have a boy toy. Woops, that didn't sound quite right.:ahhhhh: lol. Yeah, a toy poodle, male, silver if possible, but other colors are nice too. But as to a breeder, that remains to be investigated more thoroughly.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

He's looking good!! Soooo cute but still boyish too. Glad things went well!

Manxcat


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Thanks  I was soo nervous and it was horrible without him for those two and a half hours, had to keep myself busy but at least I got the house tidied lol. 

Lol boy toy. Silver is lovely. My friend has a poodle who was black as a puppy and now turned silver lol. Rocky's got a tiny silver bit on his beard so you never know lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
FYI, silver poodles are BLACK when they are born. If you look at hair between the toes, and you see silver hair, then your poodle is a silver. It takes months to clear to silver, starting from the nose and going straight back to the tail.
Silvers are neat...
JUST wondering, your poodle has the wide facial hair trim, is this a common trim in Scotland? People in the US like the wide face too.
Personally, I'm partial to the clean shaven face.
YOur pictures are great!
Good luck with your poodle!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Oh really? I never knew that, I'll check between his toes tonight lol. 

There's not really a common cut in Scotland as poodles really aren't that popular. I only know two, Rocky and his little pal Rascal. I just told the groomers I wanted his face tidied up but I didn't want it all shaved as I wanted him to still look like a puppy for as long as I can lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello!
Another way to tell if you have silver is when the face is shaven, you'll have a silver muzzle. That is REALLY a sign that you have a silver poodle!
There is also a term called 'bad black' which is not a black poodle and not a silver either...it's just a term to describe the color. I guess it's somewhere in between!
Our black mini is getting silver in spots. He is 5 years old. His mother was white, don't know what his father was. I take lots of grooming pictures of my dogs and have really begun to notice his color change. 
I would encourage you to photograph your dogs especially after grooming and when you go back to the shoppe, you'll have a picture of what you paid for last time and how this might be improved. 
Good luck!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

He's sort of brown in the sunlight, kinda not quite black. His dad was brown and his mum was apricot so I always thought he'd turn more brown as he got older. 
He's got white hairs on his chin and some on his tummy. I'm on my way home now, I'll check his toes and let you know lol. 
Thanks for all your tips! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Forgot to say...

That's a good idea about taking pictures for the groomer. I think we're quite lucky with ours, they've got all their dogs on the computer and on the first groom they add to it exactly how they cut them so they know for next time and if there was anything you weren't happy with or wanted new they'd just add it. 
I'll remember to take pictures though so I know what he looked like and can compare any differences, thank you  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
There is a whole science to the color of poodles. It's mind boggling...
Brown to an apricot could result in any color of poodle, as genetics play a big part in what colors are produced.
I groom a pair of lab poodle brothers. One is jet black with a faint hint of brown on his muzzle. His brother is what is called silver beige. Mother was a black lab, don't know what the father was.
I just groomed my black mini and he has white hairs all over the place, not just his guard hairs. (these are the different hairs, of different thickness and usually straight, on the spine of a poodle)
Should be very interesting what your poodle color he 'clears.'


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

He's just black between his toes as much as I could see, he didn't let me look for long lol. He's got white on his nose that I've just spotted. I love his little white beard. 
What colour are your poodles? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## steph64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi,
Rocky is so cute!!! How old is he? We just got Walter, he's 7 weeks old. This is our first standard poodle.

I was wondering how old they should be for first trim. I also like some hair on his muzzle. so cute!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just FYI Chiara, a Latvian friend of ours here has a mpoo (Pushkin) who was black, but over the last year has changed to a gorgeous mink colour, sort of smoky grey/brown. Absolutely stunning. Think he's nearly 3 years old now. 

Pippin is absolutely in love with him. Think his owners were a bit surprised though as they thought he was black! Will try and get a photo for you sometime.

Manxcat


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Manxcat said:


> Just FYI Chiara, a Latvian friend of ours here has a mpoo (Pushkin) who was black, but over the last year has changed to a gorgeous mink colour, sort of smoky grey/brown. Absolutely stunning. Think he's nearly 3 years old now.
> 
> Pippin is absolutely in love with him. Think his owners were a bit surprised though as they thought he was black! Will try and get a photo for you sometime.
> 
> Manxcat


I LOVE that color u described!! It's gorgeous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

steph64 said:


> Hi,
> Rocky is so cute!!! How old is he? We just got Walter, he's 7 weeks old. This is our first standard poodle.
> 
> I was wondering how old they should be for first trim. I also like some hair on his muzzle. so cute!!!


Hi! Rocky was about 13 weeks when we got him cut. He's coming up 4 months just now. I don't know if there's an age to wait till you get them cut. We just did it cos he could hardly see for all the hair lol. Yes I do love his beard, very distinguished. Apart from when he has a drink and gets all slobbery and tries to give you a kiss, not nice. 
Walter is beautiful, I love his colour, looks like a little teddy bear. Love the name as well, he'd suit a beard lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Just FYI Chiara, a Latvian friend of ours here has a mpoo (Pushkin) who was black, but over the last year has changed to a gorgeous mink colour, sort of smoky grey/brown. Absolutely stunning. Think he's nearly 3 years old now.
> 
> Pippin is absolutely in love with him. Think his owners were a bit surprised though as they thought he was black! Will try and get a photo for you sometime.
> 
> Manxcat


Wow! That sounds beautiful. I don't think I've ever seen a poodle like that before. I can't wait to see if he'll change, it'd be like getting a new puppy lol. Not that I would be disappointed if he stays black mind you. But it would mean it'd be easier to take pictures lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Lou said:


> I LOVE that color u described!! It's gorgeous
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've been stalking your pics a bit... I love the colour of your Lou and Apollo, they are the perfect pair. I was following the story of Apollo too, so happy for you all to have found each other 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

He is cute. My black toy Ash has sporadic single white hairs along her back. And she has some large areas of a rusty red near her private area and a lot around the muzzle. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

How old is she? Do you think she'll turn red? 
This is fascinating, I never knew this about poodles. We'll have to keep in contact to see how they each turn out lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

steph64 said:


> Hi,
> Rocky is so cute!!! How old is he? We just got Walter, he's 7 weeks old. This is our first standard poodle.
> 
> I was wondering how old they should be for first trim. I also like some hair on his muzzle. so cute!!!


The sooner the better for the first trim. Swizzle had already been groomed by his breeder when we picked him up at eight weeks. If someone else is grooming Walter just make sure to find out when it is safe to be exposed to other dogs.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

She will be 6 mos old in a few weeks. I don't think she'll turn red. She is mostly jet black 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

